# Composite fretboard care?



## Darkstar124 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hello one and all! I just picked up my very first bass in an insane trade.

I now own a Modulus Vertex 4. considering that the initial investment I made into this series of trades was my girlfriend's netbook(about $300) I'd say I did swimmingly.

However, I can't find a manual for my life, and I do need some assistance.

This guitar has a composite fretboard of some kind, and it needs some cleaning. What do you folks with Composite board use to keep them clean and shiny?

Let me know, and thanks for reading!


----------



## Necris (Dec 15, 2013)

Cleaning a Graphite Fingerboard - TalkBass Forums
Cleaning graphite necks - TalkBass Forums
These may help.

Congratulations on the new bass. I have a modulus myself but mine has a Chechen wooden fingerboard; however I have other instruments with composite boards.
A damp cloth with slightly soapy water usually works really well if things get dirty. I guess some guys use windex or even wd-40 but I've never tried it. 

From the manual: Never use abrasive polishing or rubbing compounds or solvent-based cleaners on your instrument. If the body becomes extremely dirty apply lukewarm soapy water with a soft cloth to the area, wipe clean with water only, then dry immediately.


----------



## Darkstar124 (Dec 16, 2013)

I ended up using windex with fine results, this thing is so much nicer than anything else I won I just wanted to take the extra precaution. I appreciate the help!

I unfortunately have not been able to find a manual for my bass, the company's website is bunk. Did they go under?


----------



## Necris (Dec 16, 2013)

Modulus seem to have went under midway through this year unfortunately, I don't know why but even a few years ago they were hard to get hold of.

http://www.music123.com/derivates/2...Copy_2F26555C-AF86-465B-BB23-E1FE507191F8.pdf

Here is a pdf owners manual for the modulus quantum. If you e-mail music 123 maybe they will be able to provide you with a manual specific to the the Vertex, although basic care should be the same for both, the only major differences I can see between the quantum and vertex I can see are pickup placement/electronics , bridge type and scale length. 

The Vertex has a 34" Scale Length, a Hipshot B type bridge and a single bartolini pickup with passive tone controls. 

Quantums have 35" Scale Length, Hipshot A type bridges 1 or 2 pickups (EMG, Lane Poor, or Bartolini) and Active Tone Circuits (Bartolini, Emg, Aguilar).

For Strings to fit the vertex scale length get long scale strings, they fit 34", extra long are for 35" and up. Short scale are for short scale basses < 34".

Searching talkbass should help you with bridge setup related things, I have no real experience with hipshot b type bridges.


----------

